# Sending MMS over WiFi on T-mo



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a way to send picture messages and group messages over WiFi with T-mo?

My problem is that my signal inside my house is only edge and it takes hours to send a picture message if at all.

Any app or hack I can use that will work to send MMS from my current phone number (not an app both parties would need installed).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Not that I know of.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

From what I can find, MMS over Wi-Fi for T-Mobile is only possible with T-Mobile WiFi Calling enabled, which it seems is deeply integrated into the ROMs on T-Mo branded phones. There's something like a $1400 bounty on getting that working for N4 on XDA, so I'm betting it's not going to happen.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

I found something that _might_ work, I haven't been able to make it work yet, but I'm on ChaOS not stock, and they don't use the stock app, I'll try it later with stock app. This is based off work TEAM XPOSED did with the EVO 4G LTE.

decompile Mms.apk and to Mms\smali\com\android\mms\MmsApp.smali add


```
<br />
.method public static isSupportSendViaWifi()Z<br />
    .registers 1<br />
    .prologue<br />
    .line 4119<br />
    invoke-static {}, Lcom/android/mms/MmsApp;->isFollowSprintSpec()Z<br />
    move-result v0<br />
    if-nez v0, :cond_c<br />
    invoke-static {}, Lcom/android/mms/MmsApp;->enableTmoWifiIms()Z<br />
    move-result v0<br />
    if-eqz v0, :cond_e<br />
    .line 4123<br />
    :cond_c<br />
    const/4 v0, 0x1<br />
    .line 4125<br />
    :goto_d<br />
    return v0<br />
    :cond_e<br />
    const/4 v0, 0x1<br />
    goto :goto_d<br />
.end method<br />
```
I don't know that this will work, but if you look at the added code it has enableTmoWifiIms, so maybe, or maybe it will need other resources I don't know about. Either way, this could be a starting point to making MMS over wifi work without WiFi Calling.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

So, sorry. It looks like all I've managed to do is waste my day in a very round about way to demonstrate the ChaOS natively supports MMS over WiFi.

But if you like ChaOS or are willing to give it a shot, you'll get that feature.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, is ChaOS Chameleon OS?

I'm on CM10.1.2 and I am assuming they don't not have this feature. I'll try out the ROM you suggested this weekend.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Yup, can download it here http://www.chameleonos.org/downloads.php


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you sure about this?

I tried the ROM, but it was a little to slow for me and I didn't even try sending an MMS with it.

I was able to get the MMS.apk that is used in the ROM, but side loading it didn't work for me. I'm sure I can get the apk to work with a little more effort, but I don't want to waste my time if it doesn't work.

I asked if the ROMs forum and they said it doesn't support it so I don't know.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

The Mms.apk they use isn't compatible with stock/AOSP, I couldn't even get the stock Mms.apk to work on ChaOS. Its a heavily themeable rom, so there could be significant framework dependencies. MMS over WiFi is not a feature I've ever heard them talk about, I didn't even know it till I'd tested it. I don't have high speed data in my house either, so I just got used to never trying to send them from home. But when I tested it I had mobile data turned off in system settings and I was at home. Since I've sent MMS from home and realized I have no issues.

I'd recommend trying the ROM again just long enough to send an MMS and see if it works for you. If so, maybe then tear down the apk and do a differential with stock to find either the dependencies or whatever makes it work.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure turning mobile data off would actually do anything in this case. MMS is sent over the same signal that you have cell service from. Turning mobile data off just prevents data transmission for like sync and websites.

Can you try one more thing for me?

Put phone in airplane mode and then turn WiFi on. This will turn all your radios off and only use WiFi to send data. Then try and send an MMS.

Let me known if the MMS sends. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn, I think you're right, sorry. I managed to send an MMS with mobile data and wifi both off.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

No problem, thanks for trying to help.

I don't think there is anyway to do it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------

